# Wickless Coil For Dripping



## Derick (25/3/14)




----------



## Andre (25/3/14)

Thanks, will check it out.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

I assume that this can be down with any coil? Just need to position it as close to the deck as possible without touching it?


----------



## Derick (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> I assume that this can be down with any coil? Just need to position it as close to the deck as possible without touching it?



Well, from what I've read it is exclusively for dripping - so you need to drip directly onto the coil - position doesn't matter as liquid to heat is from dripping, not from a tank.


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Derick said:


> Well, from what I've read it is exclusively for dripping - so you need to drip directly onto the coil - position doesn't matter as liquid to heat is from dripping, not from a tank.



Sorry @Derick, what I meant was any type of coil in the dripper, doesn't have to be that derivative of the clapton coil as used in the vid, a standard micro coil without wick in a dripper should work right?


----------



## annemarievdh (25/3/14)

This is very interesting, hopefully I will be able to try this some time soon.


----------



## Derick (25/3/14)

BhavZ said:


> Sorry @Derick, what I meant was any type of coil in the dripper, doesn't have to be that derivative of the clapton coil as used in the vid, a standard micro coil without wick in a dripper should work right?



From what I read the microcoils didn't do as well - I don't really know why - in my mind with the coils closer together it should hold on to more liquid, but perhaps that is not the desired effect


----------



## BhavZ (25/3/14)

Derick said:


> From what I read the microcoils didn't do as well - I don't really know why - in my mind with the coils closer together it should hold on to more liquid, but perhaps that is not the desired effect


Thanks for info man.. Appreciate it!


----------

